# New member cursed with SLS



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A brand new member has messaged me asking for help. They have never opened a thread, so I'm getting the ball rolling for them.
You guys know I'm short on time recently, but I want to make sure they get the help they need. Help us out please. Here is the message I received.

"Idk where or how to post, but I need help. I keep losing my leuc froglets due to the fact their front legs are not developing correctly or at all. The last ones right front leg was stuck across its chest, the one I have now they arent even hardly exist. Need help please!!! or direction. Thank you"

I hate to see this kind of thing. Especially on your first attempt to join our great hobby. I'm proceeding with the assumption that you did not breed the parent frogs, and that these tads were your first acquisition in the hobby.

Friend, It's highly likely that you never had a prayer. Your tads have a condition called *Spindly Leg Syndrome*, also referred to as *SLS*. It can be triggered by various things, but it most likely happened to the *parent frogs*. It was probably improper nutrition given to the parents. Most probable would be a lack of a usable form of vitamin A given to the parents. Your breeder either has old, improperly stored supplements, or he is dusting with incomplete formulas. He either needs to start a more complicated vitamin rotation, including finely ground, human grade, vitamin A, OR, he can switch to Repashy Calcium Plus. Calcium plus is what I use. It is designed to be a stand alone dusting formula. 
His frogs are probably in need of some extra vitamin A for a while. He should also pick up some Repashy Vitamin A Plus. Directions for use are on the bag.
Mods, that is NOT feedback. I gave 2 choices that work. Other brands can work too, but only if any and all missing ingredients are added into the rotation.

Unfortunately, the damage has already been done. I don't believe you can fix the problem. At least it looks like it is not your fault. I hope you are not so discouraged that you leave the hobby. Could you let us know where you are located? Perhaps we can find somebody close to you, who can help out with some surplus tads that were treated right?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

This part really sucks. You cannot heal a froglet with SLS. The kind thing to do is to put them down. I really need to run. Can somebody please provide links or information on how to put them down kindly, with...Benzocaine? (The stuff for toothaches)


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Caudata Culture Articles - Euthanasia


----------



## s0082 (Jun 22, 2014)

Is it froglets he is raising or ones is getting? I read it as they were ones that were from his pair?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Buying tads comes with this risk, and generally you should check to see whether or not the seller will provide a "morph guarantee". this usually means that the seller guarantees that the tadpoles will morph out as healthy froglets or they will refund or replace those that don't.

receiving tads w/o this sort of assurance is commonplace, and it sounds like your friend got the short end of the stick on this one, but it's a lesson learned. It seems to me that they may be better off buying well started froglets. leuc froglets are very reasonably priced anyway, so perhaps they could look into that, or as you suggested, try and find some more reliable tads locally.

I agree that it is pretty likely the nutrition of the parents that caused the deformities. so in that respect your friend shouldn't feel bad. It may be worth them calling or otherwise talking to the seller to ask about their supplementation schedule, types, etc. and in the event that it needs to be changed, provide them some guidance, or direct them here to get some more info.

James


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Doug...it was so kind of you to take the few precious minutes out of your day to help this person...at least they reached out...and to the right person. Hopefully they can figure out how to participate in the DB discussions and get a local member to help...what a shame to have such a negative way to start this "hobby."


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

If it is SLS, it can not do anything with tadpoles.
So it is always not recommended for a novice to start with tadpoles. This is my opinion. 
Sometimes we lose enthusiasm if we start in the wrong way, so I think we should do things step by step. In our hobby a novice should start with frogs for beginners (preferably not WC), adult or subadult, not froglet or - worse - tadpoles. 
I hope our friend will not be disappointed by this loss, but he still passionately in this our amazing hobby.


----------



## inksmyaddiction (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am the one w the froglet issues. Thank you first off for all the help and info. First off, Im from Tacoma Wa, and bought these Leucs as a large breeding group from a breeder out here. Ive found 4 egg masses so far, 3 tad that made it to froglet, but front legs just didnt develope. I dont know much about the parents care before, but I have since given them the repti vit and repti cal, and have been doing vitamine A aswell. Also tads are housed in 32oz cups w black water and almond leaves, and fed tad bites from dartfrogconnections. I just need to know if this is going to keep going or if I boost the adults Vitamine A if itll help the outcome of my eggs. Thank you all for you help


----------



## inksmyaddiction (Nov 7, 2014)

Also in response to my discouragement to the hobby, I am discouraged, but I absolutely love the hobby. I would love nothing more than to be successful, and to be able to pass this amazing hobby on to others. So again thank you for everything yall, and any info to help me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

My understanding is once you get the parents in line with proper nutrients, SLS issues will be minimized. I use a Vit A dusting on the 1st and 16th of every month. With tadpoles there are many different ways to raise and feed them. None any more right or wrong then the other. You need to find what works best for you. Keep in mind in the wild not every tad pole will make it. Only the strong survive. I personally do not use black water extract. I will let an almond leaf soak in filtered water for 24 hours before adding a tadpole to the water. I use double deep 3600 tackle boxes with separators in place, not 32 oz cups. Makes them easier to stack and easier to feed. For food I use high grade fish flake, Frog & Tadpole bites covered in Sera micron or Soilent green. Hope this helps with some ideas going forward. Oh and I started with vents, notorious for SLS. By the fifth clutch of proper Vitamin rotation they were laying healthy clutches.
Good luck.


----------

